# 6" water main break



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

6" cast iron main broke and repaired with c900 pvc. Granular backfill and spoil hauloff. Asphalt patch and cleanup tomorrow. Pictures to follow.



Just teasing GP. You brought up a good point, you only do what they want to pay for. This customer just happens to want a turn key job. Point taken.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you tamp as you fill back in?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A cast iron water main? Do you mean ductile iron?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

No we do not tamp clean rock and yes the older mains around here are cast iron. :yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Piperat said:


> No we do not tamp clean rock and yes the older mains around here are cast iron. :yes:


Just wondering. When I used to work for a utility contractor, we would cover with stone a minimum of a foot above the pipe, and then tamp every few feet or so for good measure. Whether it was dirt or stone. Probably overkill....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mega lug


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Grip rings...and couplings...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes mega lug Rick. Probably not necessary on this repair but hey it's T&M (C'MON how can you flat rate a leak under the parking loy?) and we are turning the water on immediately and not sure what we would find. :whistling2:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a good job. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> mega lug


Yep. didn't look close enough....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Yep. didn't look close enough....


I had my cheaters on.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Patched and cleaned up. :thumbup: Bill in the mail. Now gotta wait to get paid


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I would have saw cut the asphalt and made the patch square.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

The patch is sawcut square :yes: it just looks that way from the angle and the stuff the asphalt crew smeared around the edges. :thumbup:


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like Utah.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

was a fat lady standing in the spot for too long that caused it to break?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plumbear said:


> Looks like Utah.


 I disagree, I don't see any mormons in there. Where you working at there Rat? Looks like Clayton.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a pretty cool job Piperat. here is one I fixed a while ago, bad tee on some 6" ductile iron. Fun stuff for a little guy like me to get to repair. Made some $$ doing it. 

see post #37, matt had to post the pics for me back then, could not get them off my phone for sum reason.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/parking-lot-leak-4962/index4/


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes I remember that thread Rock I even commented on it. Underground emergency repairs for us at least are usually fairly lucrative. :thumbup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I disagree, I don't see any mormons in there. Where you working at there Rat? Looks like Clayton.


Actually behind crestwood mall.


----------

